# [SOLVED] LAN wired network gone!



## cldales (May 14, 2014)

Hi! I had been trying to local and install my computer's LAN wired network but to no avail. My Network Connection window only shows Wireless Connection. Here's what I did.
*Validated that my laptop's make/model is Dell Latitude E4310.
*Device Manager - Ethernet Controller has that yellow triangle in it. Exact error: The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
*Tried to update the driver. Error encountered: Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it.
Intel (R) 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection
Access is denied
*Installed Intel 82577LM - successful. Restarted PC but LAN is still not there.
Link: Driver Details | Dell US
File Format: Hard-Drive	
File Name:	INTEL_825XX-GIGABIT-PLATFORM_A06_R290983.exe

Please help. Running out of options.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: LAN wired network gone!*

Try this. IN device manager uninstall the adaptor instead of updating the drivers. It 'should' prompt with a box saying Delete the driver software for this device, tick the box and click ok. reboot the machine and allow it to install the drivers if it finds them (it may) if it doesn't navigate to where your new drivers are downloaded and install them.


----------



## cldales (May 14, 2014)

*Re: LAN wired network gone!*

@jimscreechy Thanks for the tip. So, did that as instructed. I ticked uninstall. Rebooted my laptop but my pc did not find the driver nor tried to install anything upon restart. So, I downloaded the driver from dell (Intel 82577LM) again (did it many times). This is the driver that keeps failing whenever I tried to download it. Tried installing the driver by going to device manager>Action>scan for hardware changes>same error. :banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: LAN wired network gone!*

Go into the bios and make sure the lan interface is enabled.

Is this laptop still under warranty?

Reason I ask is it sounds like the network interface may have died.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: LAN wired network gone!*

I don't have any problem downloading it or running it from the link you sent. 

Remember, it is an executable, so you do have to 'run' it (double click) as opposed to navigating to its location to install it manually. Once you run it, it will unpack to the C:\Dell... directory then install the driver. Please give it another shot.


----------



## cldales (May 14, 2014)

*Re: LAN wired network gone!*

@Wand3r3r I accessed Bios>system config>integrated NIC. What I found selected was Enabled with PXE. So, I clicked Enabled, restarted my PC and LAN is still not listed under network adapter settings.
Below is the exact error message I get.
"Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device.
Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it.
Intel (R) 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection
Access is denied.
If you know the manufacturer of your device, you can visit its website and check the support section for driver software."
I already installed the this driver via Dell website successfully but my computer just not getting/recognizing it.


----------



## cldales (May 14, 2014)

*Re: LAN wired network gone!*

Hi @jimscreechy! Whenever I access that link from Dell, I just tick on "download file" then simply follow the pop up windows. It does install successfully but my laptop would still not show the LAN connection. 

Exact Error

"Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device.
Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it.
Intel (R) 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection
Access is denied.
If you know the manufacturer of your device, you can visit its website and check the support section for driver software."


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: LAN wired network gone!*

Oh ok, It may be there is a hardware issue with the device. You can run diagnostics on it from the bios. I'm not sure what the options are after you F2 at boot, but there are diagnostics you can run. Can you do this and let us know what you get.


----------



## cldales (May 14, 2014)

*Re: LAN wired network gone!*

Hey @jimscreechy! I'm done running Diagnostics. No error whatsoever. Everything seemed to Pass whatever testing my PC processed.


----------



## cldales (May 14, 2014)

*Re: LAN wired network gone! [RESOLVED]*

After almost a week of researching for resolution of my issue, I finally had it resolved today. I reset my laptop on a CLEAN BOOT environment. The driver has been installed successfully under that condition. Validated LAN wired connection under Network Adapter Settings, Restarted my PC normally and now, I am enjoying a LAN WIRED CONNECTION>
LINK: How to perform a clean boot in Windows

Thanks by the way!

Cheers!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: LAN wired network gone!*

And thank you for the update. This will allow us to help someone else in the future.


----------

